# MUDD STAIN



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

*does anyone know what the best way is to get the mudd stain off the motor*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep! Eagle 1 Etching Mag Cleaner.. there's a thread on here showing you just what it can do!

see











http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=814&highlight=eagle


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

oh yea i am gonna get some of that thanks alot man


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

me too! i got a radiator to clean!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Got to be REAL careful with that stuff now....... It can & will rust your bolts... And dont get it on nothing else if you can help it... it is STRONG. make sure if you use it you rinse REALLY well.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i know im going to have a hard time cleaning my radiator. i shoulda did it before i put the sucker up there..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> yeah i know im going to have a hard time cleaning my radiator. i shoulda did it before i put the sucker up there..


Well I was talking more to him than you, you just need some good polishin compound for that radiator & some elbow grease. I have the stuff in the garage that would get it clean


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

ok man thanks for that lil bit of info


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

so i used this stuff today. it definitely does the job. first time! but seriously be careful with it. i ran water on everything continuously while i was cleaning my radiator and it still stripped the paint smooth off the rack support


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha my two front bolts are nice and clean too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

now they will rust... you gonna want to paint them.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet. they'll match my lift bolts


----------



## rhettag94 (Apr 9, 2009)

I got the tip from mudanddirt.com. I use it after everyride. We ride at MUDCREEK and it is red clay. It stains everything. I love the Mag Etch. It will take the paint off everything though.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I used that stuff the other day 3 years of mud on the bike came out good I could use a secant douse. See no scrubbing

Before

























After


























Now I'm going to try the used car dealer trick to keep it clean!! Armor-all everything before it gets dirty:rockn: I think two bottles will do!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

HA!
i just armorALL'ed my bike....
except i did the seat to!!!
CRAP>..slippery ride now!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you ever put plege on a wood floor? If not try it! its fun!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

wd40 everything afterwards - helps prevent the rusting bolts and oxidizing... 
if you use this stuff too much - it'll make the casings look real dull deep colored gray and pitted...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Except for plastic! Dont get it on ur plastic! lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's a before and after on my radiator!

*BEFORE*











*AFTER*
*







*


----------



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

After huntin season, we just mix up some dish soap and water in a spray bottle, spary the motor when its cool, let it sit for a minute, then spray it all off. Seems to work for us, but that mag cleaner stuff looks pretty much like the end all product...


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Just found this thread which was exactly what I was looking for. I am gonna try something my uncle did which is Simple Green the radiator, let it sit, pressure wash it off, let it dry (or used compressed air to dry it some) and repeat the process. He said he did this several times and it made a difference. Any thoughts? I will post the results...I like the eagle idea I just scared it will hurt my electrical and such. My radiator is still under the bike. I have to find a way to keep it clean until i have time to move it up top. Also, will spraying armor all on the radiator really work? I would think it would burn off.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

I wd40 everything not only does it look new and clean it makes cleaning easier next time and displaces water for those of us who like it wet...What about aluma prep for the mud stains.?.? It is a acid but not really harsh. I weld alot and when welding aluminum we always use it to clen our alum. before welding I also use it on my rims for the truck and my harley back rim for brake dust. Never had it take off paint, but will dull out "POLISHED" alum. My motor stays wd'd so much It has not mud stained yet....


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

We use Aluma prep at work too i think it would work good on the motor..


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

The simple green did great on everything but the rad and engine. Although I would say its 100 times better, its still looks stained. Thanks for the heads up on the WD...I use it on suspension but never tried the motor. I will give that a try as soon as I get it clean again. Aluma-prep huh, I will look into gettin some of that. Thx


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

for cleaning when we get home the best thing I found is formula 88 NOT to remove stains, but for over all cleaning. Its cheap about 4.99 a gallon just spray it on a DRY bike, I let it sit long enough to finish spraying the entire bike down then start hosing were I started soaking. wont discolor anything and works great for mud. safe for entire bike autozone and advanced auto parts sell it. I cant find it anywhere alse, maybe wal-mart havent looked there yet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cowboy316911 said:


> I wd40 everything not only does it look new and clean it makes cleaning easier next time and displaces water for those of us who like it wet...What about aluma prep for the mud stains.?.? It is a acid but not really harsh. I weld alot and when welding aluminum we always use it to clen our alum. before welding I also use it on my rims for the truck and my harley back rim for brake dust. Never had it take off paint, but will dull out "POLISHED" alum. My motor stays wd'd so much It has not mud stained yet....


*WD40 is NOT good for your plastic*........ Over a little time, it will eat away at it and it will become dry and brittle and faded.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

what about armor all will it hurt the plastic? I think I am going to try that mag cleaner stuff on my engine and my radiator what is the best way to do it step by step? rinse off with water hose, spray it on and scrub it with wire brush then spray it off. what do we do to keep the bolts from rusting after we spray the mag cleaner off? also when your spraying that radiator off when it washes down on the front plastics will it fade it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Armoral is ok for it. It's not a solvent/dispersant like WD40. Id try not to get any of that mag stuff on the plastic i bet it would eat on it over time.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Try using westlys bleach white on your plastics and rubber


----------

